# Never a dull moment



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

I swear I can never take my eyes off him (Tank). Last night as usual we all come in after a walk and prepare for bed. My dogs always sleep with me ( besides my old boy), so I didn't find it unusual when Tank made his way over to my bed while I was putting my pjs on. What did suprises me when he looked me dead in the eyes and lifted his leg and Pee'd all over it. Of course, the genius I am I just stand there with my mouth hanginh wide open in shock.:bowl: He then precedes to make his way over to me tounge hanging out and tail wagging like he was had just done me a huge favor. Needless to say I was a very unhappy doggy mom. Weirdly enough that was the first time he's ever lifted his leg to pee. I bet he thinks he's big boss now. Crazy dog :doh:


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Just marking his territory. Guess mom needs to find a new bed, lol.


----------



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

Allan's Girl said:


> Just marking his territory. Guess mom needs to find a new bed, lol.


No doubt I've been thoroughly put on the couch lol.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

About 3 years ago Hank did that to the bed our granddaughter sleeps in when she's here. Just one day walked up & lifted his leg :doh: Never marked on anything in the house before, never did again. How old is Tank? Hank was about to turn a year old. I did have him neutered right after that.


----------



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

Tank will be one in November. He's not neutered yet.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh dear. My best friend's dogs still do that kind of thing when they come to visit. One of the females, too, if she goes upstairs to the bedrooms. I never know what to expect from her gang. (She has nine of them.) My own, Griffin, lived in a kennel for the first 16 months of his life and never got used to living in a house. He eventually learned to climb stairs, but only broad staircases with short steps. Inside our house the staircases are narrow with steep steps. He has never gone up or down a staircase and, therefore, cannot get to the bedrooms!


NewfieMom


----------



## loraliromance (May 7, 2014)

Oh wow, lol. I guess he was like "Your Bed, no MY BED."


----------

